# My Golf GTI Anniversary - Tornado Red



## Agar (Jul 5, 2008)

*My Golf GTI Anniversary - Tornado Red - update 29.5.10*

Hi all,

I don't think i'd ever buy a "normal" golf mk4 gti, the anniversary has ALOT of changes over the standard version (see below).

Anyway, I travelled down to Skegness to buy this after seeing it on Pistonheads with a fairly vague description - 3 owners from new, full VW service history, standard and pretty clean looking. Prior to buying my father and I made a 650mile round trip from Glasgow to go and see the car. Upon arrival we spent over an hour checking the car over, everything from service history to running gear checks was fine, even the common fan resistor problem! The spare wheel has never been used, no parking dents at all, BBS rims still in mint condition.

The car was like brand new, and very well maintianed (services ALWAYS done 10K prior to when they should have been done). The gearbox had been replaces less than 1K ago, new discs and pads were placed 3K ago along with various other bits and bobs. The car is really testiment to how well the previous owners have kept it. Nothing has been overlooked or skimped back on, and the reciepts prove it.

Before buying I phoned the garage it had been serviced in (Mansfield VW), i only had to mention the registration number and the service technician clocked the car staight away, and complemented just how pampered it has been, apparently well over 10K being spent on it by the first two owners (I have yet to check this though).

The car came with all old MOTs, service history, recipts, original dealer plates and stickers, limited edition plauge and all old tax disks.

Two weeks later we travelled down by train and collected the beauty you see below:

Spec:

VW Golf MK4 GTI Anniversary
Tornado Red (1 of 300)
41,000 miles
Full VW Service History (over £3.2K in servicing reciepts!)
Recaro Le Mans Interior (front and back)
BBS RC 18" Alloys
Black tint headlights and headlight protectors.
Michelin Pilot Sports
Uprated Discs front and rear.
6 speed gearbox
ATB LSD
180BHP 20v Turbo
Lowered suspension
Climate Control
Electric windows
Electric mirrors
Nokia Bluetooth kit
6 disc in dash changer.
OBC (It manages 40MPG to work in the mornings!)


























































































































































Plans for the car:

-Remove nokia car-phone connector module.
-Fit new mats.
-Fit Denison Ipod Kit
-Get it detailed (not that it needs it to be honest!)
-Keep it well serviced and keep a back stock of OEM parts which are likely to become obsolete.
-No engine tuning plans whatsoever, its far to good to start tuning it.

Cheers,

Agar


----------



## gmaster (Aug 30, 2007)

Nice mate! Like you say alot different to the bogo gti!


----------



## Breeze_Blue (Aug 20, 2006)

lovely find there mate and glad to here your going to keep it standard future collections item :thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

I really like that :thumb:


----------



## Pad (Jun 27, 2006)

looks nice in that colour - rims usually go crap as well so nice one for having one in decent nick!


----------



## Sam87 (Dec 20, 2007)

Love this Golf's....special cars......I'd love to have one myself 

Looks in mint condition


----------



## big-daf (Jun 21, 2008)

awsome looking golf mate :argie::argie:

hope you aint putting it into crow rd VW for its serviceing 

not gonna bad mouth em but you will regret letting them near it


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

:doublesho Lovely looking car


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

nice car, but new g/box after not a great deals of miles?


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

That is a lovely Golf and it looks great!


----------



## edition_25 (Oct 7, 2007)

i wish id never sold mine now


----------



## RBclio (Aug 15, 2008)

Very rare 1 there and it looks amazing, love the recaro seats


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Smart looking car, very clean


----------



## CAB (Oct 24, 2007)

Nice

I used to own a black anniversary. TDI version.
You might want to look at buying a Golf mk5 rear wiper. Just tidys the rear end up. Also a VW Sharan/Passat rear badge. Heres a few pictures of my old mk4 anniversary.

http://www.xtr.me.uk/UDM


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

got yourself a good one there ilove red paint:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Agar (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi guys, sorry for the late reply, haven't been on here for ages!

It WILL NOT be getting serviced at AC Crow Road, ive had first hand experience of them with another Golf in the household, needless to say NEVER AGAIN.

As regards the gearbox, the casing split due to a manufacturing problem - hence why VW replaced it free of charge (even when the car was out of its warranty period).

XTR - Your old one looks fantastic.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

the other thing i noticed is that for such a great spec car, there's no fog lights?

just find that a bit odd, nice car tho


----------



## golf548 (Feb 27, 2008)

The mk4 golf an absolute favourite of mine and I dont think VW will ever make a golf that is as good as the mk4. Your anni is a cracker mate and good to hear that you are not going to tune it nad keep it the way she should be........standard:thumb:


----------



## bluetrebor (May 1, 2008)

Think I noticed you have a gamma tape hu in there, just bought a vw rhapsody cd hu for my mk V5, totally oem and works with the cd changer too. I got it brand new from ebay, gonna fit it today. Gamma hu is ok but tape unit is a total waste, much more useful to have a CD in there.


----------



## Agar (Jul 5, 2008)

bidderman1969 said:


> the other thing i noticed is that for such a great spec car, there's no fog lights?
> 
> just find that a bit odd, nice car tho


It does have fog lights, they are in the main front light cluster above/below the indicators


----------



## Agar (Jul 5, 2008)

bluetrebor said:


> Think I noticed you have a gamma tape hu in there, just bought a vw rhapsody cd hu for my mk V5, totally oem and works with the cd changer too. I got it brand new from ebay, gonna fit it today. Gamma hu is ok but tape unit is a total waste, much more useful to have a CD in there.


How about 6 cd in dash changer and tape HU? Thats what they all came with as standard


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

ive got an anni too, and love it! nice car mate, was that car on a private plate a while back? p90 mrt?! something like that?


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Gorgeous golf:thumb: love the colour


----------



## Agar (Jul 5, 2008)

JPC said:


> ive got an anni too, and love it! nice car mate, was that car on a private plate a while back? p90 mrt?! something like that?


Hi,

It was on a private plate, and generally has been by all its previous owners but its not P90 MRT - that one is Martins car. Hes from aberdeen and is currently selling his diesel one.

Get yourself onto http://uk-mkivs.net/forums/ if your not already a member.

Thanks


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

Good looking car and a world apart from the std mk4. Best colour imo too.


----------



## raj (Jan 10, 2008)

great find, its getting harder to find cars that have been cared for like this.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Nice! And you've got the good steering wheel, got the same in my Fabia vRS, I find it much more comfortable thean the dtm style one in the new cars!

Those seats look really comfortable too, no wonder you are pleased with it, so nice to see that a rare one hasn't been ruined by previous owners!


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Simply stunning! :argie:


Mine's just a boggo 150PD - but black 


Chris


----------



## ReiZieL (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice job!

This car is produced near where I live! In São Jose dos Pinhais, Paraná, Brasil. VW's plant here is standard German, very modern, with floor of wood, even beautiful!!

[]s


----------



## mass (Aug 16, 2007)

now thats what you call a gem!!!!:thumb:


----------



## Agar (Jul 5, 2008)

Its been ages since I've updated this - completely forgot to on here, so i'll just copy and paste the updates that I've been making on my other forums:

Update:

Got it serviced, MOT'd and insured last month - no problems apart from a split CV boot  . Also bought some winter rubber mats to keep the original ones clean for the summer:



















No real plans for the moment. I really want to get the wheels done in their original finish, but will hold off until summer with the better weather.

Cheers,

Agar


----------



## Agar (Jul 5, 2008)

Its been over 8 months since my last update, and not much has happened at all really, apart from me removing the original dealer fitted Nokia mobile phone holder. I've just been enjoying the car and taking care of it as usual. Its just passed 50K so I thought i'd treat it to a few new parts. Today I ordered the following:

-US Spec Tail Lights

-VW Rubber Boot Liner

-VW Headlight Protectors - the current ones are a bit grubby.

-VW Spare wheel securer - the current plastic one has snapped for some reason?!

- VW Rear Carpet Mat securing clips - the car never had them fitted.

-VW First Aid Kit

-VW "GTI" collection keyring

-VW Badge Emblem for my flip-keyfob, the current one is scratched and needs replaced.

I've booked it in with my local dealers to get the rear pads changed. I'm also going to book the car in with my local PDR guy to remove a very small ding in the rear quarter.

Plans for October that are as follows:

-Get the wheels re-done in Aerocoat finish, to mimic the ball-burnished RC's

-New Pilot Sport PS2 Tyres

-Get it detailed.

All the plans are in keeping with the original car, the only think that is not officially OEM will be the US rear lights, but I guess they will be easily changed back.

A few recent pics:














































Cheers,

Agar


----------



## Agar (Jul 5, 2008)

Update: 3.8.09

I recieved my new VW fob badge and key ring through the post today, and got them fitted a few mins ago. Really pleased with how the new key fob badge looks. Also going to see my local PDR guy tomorrow to see what he can do for me, fingers crossed!





































More updates soon......


----------



## Agar (Jul 5, 2008)

Update: 6.9.09

Booked the car in with Stephen Liddel of SL Dent Repair, at very short notice last Friday to get the two dents looked at. Much to my amazement he managed to remove both dents completely - and even spent extra time on the car to ensure that there were no marks left on the paint at all. The job was a tricky one because of access to the area, and the fact that the inner side of the panel had sound deadening material stuck onto it. The car now looks in A1 condition, and I'd thoroughly recommend him to anyone.

His details are:

Stephen Liddel - SL Dent Repair
07967488371

Pics:

Before -


































After -


----------



## SXI (Apr 25, 2009)

Stunning:thumb:

Really want one of these next year


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

She's a nice one - look great:thumb:


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

That car looks amazing. Love the Recaro seats. Nice Avi too mate:thumb:


----------



## Agar (Jul 5, 2008)

Update: 20.9.09

Had the car booked in at VW to get the rear pads and lambda sensor replaced, so I collected all my new parts whilst I was there. The total bill was over £600 including the servicing work - yikes!

Anyway, I've now fitted the following:

- US Spec rear lights: im still not sure whether I like these on it or not yet.

- New headlight protectors since the current ones were getting a bit grubby.

- Rear mat securing screws & clips: finally they won't move about any more!

- Official VW first aid kit.

- Spare wheel securing screw: the old one was broken.

- VW boot/load liner.

Im chuffed with how things are progressing with the car now. Next on the list is to get the wheels re-done by Aerocoat and get a new set of Michelin Pilot Sport 2's on them.

Pics:

Unused spare





































Lights before:










Lights After:





































Cheers,

Agar


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Stunning Golf mate!! very jealous


----------



## Raife (Jul 14, 2009)

My buddy owned one of these from new. He had one of the 900 petrol ones. In silver. Sold it and got himself a TVR, bored of that after 4 months and got an old M3, since had a mk IV R32 and Saab 9-3 Aero. Has regretted selling the Anniversary the WHOLE time! Keep it original, don't go modding too much!!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

looks great - but over £3k's worth of recipets just for servicing proves how much dealers rip people off imo


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

A very tidy example indeed....good to see someone has cared for and appreciated it beforehand


----------



## jj06 (Aug 24, 2009)

very nice car and had alot of money spent on servicing


----------



## Agar (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks for the kind comments everyone, much appreciated.

With the exception of the rear lights, the car will remain totally standard looking. The wheels will be getting re-done in their original ball burnished style. Its far too good to start modding it, although recently I have been tempted to fit coilovers on it but they wouldn't be practical at all.

Sometimes I get bored of it, but as someone said before they're mate always regretted selling his. This ones definitely a long term keeper, I'll buy another car in a few years and keep this one for the weekends.

With regards to servicing, i think your totally correct about the dealers ripping people off, but with the history the car has, i'd like to keep it going.

Heres a few more pics from today:














































Cheers,

Agar


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

very nice example mate!!


----------



## Agar (Jul 5, 2008)

Got my BBS wheels redone in the Aercoat finish and received them thisevening. I've given each rim a few coats of Poorboys Wheel Sealant which should help to keep the dirt off them during the winter:





































The pics haven't come out all that well due to poor lighting in my living room - in reality the finish is like a mirror and seems very close to the original ball burnished finish - just cant wait to get my new tyres on them.

More updates very soon....

Agar


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Mint.


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Cracking job they have done on them, where are they based?


----------



## DEANY1 (Jan 1, 2008)

Really nice car mate,got me looking on autotrader now!
Wheels look factory finish,quality job there.


----------



## Agar (Jul 5, 2008)

Cheers guys - they are based down south, for more info see here:

http://www.aerocoat.net/

Deany - they are beginning to fall in value now, so there are plenty of bargins out there.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

i miss my anni so bad!! it was a lovely car! and that aerocoating is fantastic!


----------



## p3asa (Aug 26, 2009)

Looks lovely Agar. Looking forward to pictures of the wheels on.


----------



## Agar (Jul 5, 2008)

Update: 21.11.09

I got the wheels on a few weeks ago and took some photos - unfortunately my photobucket account stopped working until now though.









































































I also fitted a new set of Pilot Sport 2's for the winter.

I'll need to stop using my cheapo camera and swap back to the SLR to get some better photos as these pics make the car look pinky!

Cheers,

Agar


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

thats a beauty looks great


----------



## Agar (Jul 5, 2008)

Update: 27.11.2009

Purchased another set of centre caps from RAMMS_K on here so that I could use the VW badges from them to replace my ones which have gone milky - not planning on fitting them until next Spring just in case they go bad too. Many thanks to Ramms for selling me the centre caps. They will be for sale (minus the badges) from tomorrow.

Also had the car serviced and put through its MOT with no problems at all - excellent service from Advantage Stirling VW once again.



















Cheers,

Agar


----------



## leeumh (Mar 24, 2007)

Ultimate kudos for keeping a future classic in awesome condition mate - I know just how time consuming/ expensive it can be.

Impressive work. :thumb:


----------



## Agar (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks - next year after I graduate i'll be taking it off the road for summer use only. I hate using it in the winter 

Dread to think how much i've spent on it since I bought it :doublesho - that said though it hasn't actually needed all that much done to it, thankfully.


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Stunning example, looks mint!


----------



## Agar (Jul 5, 2008)

Update 29.5.2010:

Time for another update.

I got the car detailed a few days ago by Gordon and Dave from Defined Details in Cambuslang. I went along to the detailing session so I could be taught how to take better care of the paintwork in future, and also get to grips with the machine polishers. We started at 8:30am on Thursday, and didn't finish until 4am on Friday morning. It was a very long day but well worth it. The level of paintwork correction achieved was really impressive, and I would recommend them to anyone.

Went out last night to take some pics - the light wasn't the best but here goes:









































































Dave will be doing a full write-up of the detail soon, so I'll post it up when he's completed it.

Next plans are to repaint the brake cailpers next week and fix the newer centre cap badges.

Cheers,

Agar


----------



## p3asa (Aug 26, 2009)

Car is looking fantastic.
I had a similar day with Gordon and Dave but took my daughters cars rather than mine. They certainly put a lot into their work and know their stuff.
I was knackered by the end of mine.
Like you say, thoroughly recommended.


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

That looks very nice indeed and is a credit to you to have kept it standard as they are now truly becoming a rarity!

I prefer the old rear lights rather than the american spec you got.


----------



## AlanGM (Apr 30, 2006)

Im detailing one of these soon in a few weekends, cracking cars. cant wait to get my hands on it

Alan


----------



## Agar (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks guys.

I'm still very much undecided on the rear lights. If the reverse section of them were red then they'd be perfect in my opinion.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Good looks flawless mate!! 

Well worth all the time, effort and cash.


----------



## DC2_R (May 28, 2009)

Nice car :argie: looks great with those alloys.

Stupid question but do they come as standard with those BBS alloys? I've seen a few for sale, so just wondering.


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Agar said:


> Cheers guys - they are based down south, for more info see here:
> 
> http://www.aerocoat.net/
> 
> Deany - they are beginning to fall in value now, so there are plenty of bargins out there.


Really please now, Ive been told to use these guys about getting my wheels redone. there only down the road from me. But to know u have used them from the other end of the uk i now know ive made the right choice.

Lovely car


----------



## Agar (Jul 5, 2008)

DC2_R: Yes, they come with them as standard. They are BBS RCs. From the factory they came in a ball burnished finish, but all were replaced under warranty due to corrosion problems with normal finish alloys.

shane: You won't be dissappointed with them - the finish is first class.


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

what a motor ,, rather have that than a brand new motor anyday ,,


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Lovely car in exceptional dondition, thought I knew the name how is strathycruise these days?


----------



## Agar (Jul 5, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> Lovely car in exceptional dondition, thought I knew the name how is strathycruise these days?


Thanks.

I haven't been on there for years, and even then I was just logging on to see how a few of my mates cars were. Are you a member on there?


----------

